

Strapfork – Easy Custom Bootstrap - newpatriks
http://strapfork.com/

======
iamthepieman
Nobody cares that you use bootstrap. Or that you don't use bootstrap. Or
anything else related to the technology or systems that your site/app/software
runs on unless some part of what you are selling IS the technology your site
runs on.

~~~
dmethvin
Agreed, the site looks fine and functional as it started in the demo. Why is
consistency across sites necessarily a bad thing?

------
zxlk21e
It seems kind of silly to pay that much for what is essentially a paginated
front end for
[http://getbootstrap.com/customize/](http://getbootstrap.com/customize/) \+ an
unproven CDN.

I'm not sure this is really addressing a pain point for anyone.

------
ceejayoz
> At the moment only Typography, Colors, Buttons, Forms, and Navbars can be
> customized...

So it's a paid interface to
[http://getbootstrap.com/customize/](http://getbootstrap.com/customize/)?

~~~
tmikaeld
That is exactly what it is (with flashy guides) - and even if it where not -
building a custom generator yourself would save 216$ a year per theme!

The whole idea seems silly.

~~~
vittore
Well there are dozens of theme builders for bootstrap already, including free
once. Not just getbootstrap

------
philbarr
It seems to me that your target market is people who want a quick and easy web
site design system, so probably the HNers are not your target market when most
of them would be capable of using Bootstrap by themselves.

That said then, maybe you don't want to really mention Bootstrap at all? It's
just a way to customise a theme or something.

Also - I really hate having to watch a video to find out how something works,
it's even more annoying when it doesn't work (Firefox 29.0.1)

I'd like to try and give some more constructive feedback but I don't want to
sign up and pay to try it out. Maybe you could provide a test site?

------
snoonan
While I think I would benefit from using a tool like this, I definitely
wouldn't buy it as it is offered. A good idea may be to aggressively seek a
round of feedback on how it's priced and delivered. This would not be a space
to innovate on business models (when is it ever??)

Second, my tech tutorial past makes me cringe at the speed and delivery of the
video. Slow. Slower. You think it's too slow? Slower. Ok, start there. Edit
your script for content and speed, but speak at an even tone. Talking fast and
skipping syllables is not a way to get the material out faster. Put a 2x
button on the player for that.

~~~
jackbach
Thanks for the constructive feedback :)

------
jackbach
Hey, I'm the creator of Strapfork. Here's the link to the Live Theme I build
in the video:

[http://supernice-2.myshopify.com](http://supernice-2.myshopify.com)

------
teh_klev
From the last time around this appeared:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7144128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7144128)

------
philbarr
Rather ironic typo:

"Strapfork is still in beta, should I wait untill it's launched?

Quality is really important for us..."

~~~
gregd
There are numerous typos on the front page which contributes to my overall
feeling of nope.

------
waterfowl
There's a typo in the FAQ just an fyi(not a slam). "Strapfrok"
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5gp251pfnufe1l/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5gp251pfnufe1l/Screenshot%202014-06-10%2010.41.31.png)

------
buremba
Guys sorry but i don't think that someone would pay that price for a basic
visual html editor.

------
fnordsensei
But what is it? As far as I can tell there's no actual description of the
product.

~~~
markild
Excellent question.

From what I can see, this section, deep in the FAQ more or less describes it.

> When you download stylesheets generated with Strapfork they become yours.
> For ever. The development time is the time span when you can still make
> changes to the theme through Strapfrok's visual interface and use the CSS
> hotlink.

So, if I read this right, you basically buy a theme. I don't really see what
they add of value.

~~~
chiph
If what they're selling is access to an easy-to-use GUI to generate your CSS
theme for Bootstrap, I think the pricing is wrong. Rather than priced "per
each", it should be time-limited.

If I'm going to use a tool like this, I'm going to noodle around with it for a
few days to get something that I like. And then show it to my boss &
coworkers, and then maybe do some A/B testing. And based on the feedback, go
back and tweak it again. Hard to iterate like that when you're paying per-
each.

------
annafuste
I see it as a designing guide. You have more designing options than buying a
theme and it gives you some tips in order not to make a disaster if you're not
a genius with design (that's my case :P)

------
newpatriks
I think that it's not for those people that know how to modify the css code of
the bootstrap theme. They also offer a nice UI and a useful tips of design to
create your own theme.

------
NKCSS
Hmm, still looks like bootstrap to me...

------
jordanwallwork
Still just looks like Bootstrap to me...

------
prakashk
Aside: this is the first HN post I have come across in a long time, that has
more comments than points!

------
jgmmo
No idea what this is. Looks like I can buy bootstrap, but why would I do such
a thing.

------
anons2011
> the'll , cutomization, untill, Strapfrok's

Lots of typos!

~~~
jackbach
Fixed. Thanks :)

------
sidsudhi
This is really cool. Will use for my upcoming projects.

